# My Telus Rant and wireless



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

After 30 minutes listening to Corey Hart and Glass Tiger on the Telus phone system, I got ticked. Hung up and called Technical support. Told the operator I just need the web site for setting up my "Home Network" up and running on my laptop. So, the polite Telus operator gave me the URL http:2Wire.com and the long distance phone number. I said, "so I have to call a long distant number for a wireless router that Telus sent me." She said sorry, but the router (Gateway 2Wire) Telus carries is from a company in California and Telus just transfer the calls. So, I said if I call the number now they could help me (I look at the clock, which shows 10:30pm) She said it was probably closed... 
WTF The previous operator said nothing about it being closed and the phone system said the usual "all our operators are currently busy and your phone call will be answered sooner if you stay on the line" funny, I thought it would be less busy at 10:40pm... 
I did go to the above link and check out the support page. It mentioned a similar "Setup Wizard" CD that Telus carries. BTW: I got a error when setting up. That's why I called Telus tech support.
So, after having no wireless for 3 weeks, waiting a week for a replacement wireless modem/router and having a Telus operator delete my wife's mailbox (because of another problem with the wireless router), I'm not in my happy place. It should not be this difficult to set up a wireless network at home. 
If I wasn't in the locked into the 3 year Telus Loyalty Program, I'd be packing my bags.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Pylonman said:


> If I wasn't in the locked into the 3 year Telus Loyality Program, I'd be packing my bags.


Locked into a loyalty program.  That would seem to explain everything.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

You're right; it shouldn't be that hard. From experience (and luck) I've learned not to rely on Telus. From someone checking off the wrong box while ordering an internet package (fortunately they called to confirm and caught the mistake) to my friend's phone and internet being fubar'd at various times (weather related!?) to this new wireless modem... Generally not too thrilled.

The modem can be configured without any of the Telus software. It's not necessary in the least. If you would like help with the modem I'd be glad to help as much as I can. As for Telus, learn to love the music


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

You may want to consider buying a third party wireless router/access point from a company that has better service and using it. Sometimes free isn't worth the price.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

Doesn't everybody have these stories? I could say the same about a Bell experience or a Rogers one. Customer service is crap these days, and unless you either know what you are doing, know someone who can help, or can find a forum like this, you are pretty much out of luck.


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

I talked to a chap from 2wire that makes the Telus wireless Gateway router. Very professional. He walked me through the steps and found out my IP address was conflicting with the router. He arranged for another brand of router to be sent out. In the meanwhile, I pulled out my previous D-Link wireless G router and got it up and running. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Hildebryn (Jul 19, 2007)

I feel for you. The reason we switched from Telus to Shaw in 2001 was to fix a dropping connection. After two service calls (time off work) and I don't know how many support phone calls, I was finally told that Telus "doesn't support Mac computers for internet service". If the problems I was having weren't fixed by what we were doing during this call, there was nothing more they could do.

I went to Shaw, and the only issues we've had since are speed issues with a wireless connecting through opposite sides of a two-story building. Usually I attribute the problems to my computer being old.

I feel your pain.


----------

